# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Xin được làm quen và tìm nhóm bạn hợp tác

## haibang510

*Cty TNHH Đỉnh Phong Telecom cần tuyển vào chức vụ sau:* 
NV Kinh doanh và Quản Lý Kinh doanh: 
Tuổi từ 18-35 
Trình độ văn hoá Tốt nghiệp THCS 
Làm việc từ thứ 2 - thứ 7 (17h30-20h30) 
Mức Lương: 
NVKD = 1tr9 VNĐ/1 tháng 
QLKD: 3tr8 VNĐ/1 tháng 
Công việc: Nạp tiền Đt cho khách hàng. 
Hồ Sơ bao gồm: 2 Sơ yếu lý lịch, Bản sao CMND và Hộ khẩu, Bản sao Chứng nhận TN THCS (toàn bộ không cần chứng thực) 
Nộp HS tại: 144A Bạch Đằng, F2 - Quận Tân Bình. 
*LH:* 0122 961 9926 hoặc 0122 200 66 85(Mr.Nhân) Để đc phỏng vấn. 

**Vui lòng hẹn trước khi đến nộp HS (Ko nhận SMS)*

----------

